# If u could give advice to ur 13yr old self what would it be?



## ENTPlayful1uk (Aug 2, 2015)

5 words or less.

Never trust a hungry cat!


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Put it in.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## indie1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Something like.. "Read more, it's worth it." or .. "Concentrate more on education."


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Dont fuck it up m8


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Get interested in science :dry:


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

The Cake is a Lie...


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I wouldn't. I was resistant to advice and had to learn the hard way. Which is sometimes also the best way.


----------



## CocaColaBR (Jun 6, 2015)

Just have attitude.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Keep it going, son!


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Start lifting, you weak piece of shit.


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

Just DO it!!!


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

Don't join the football team.


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)

*Don't pretend to like things.*


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

You know how badass you daydream of being 10 or so years from now? You're not too far off from the truth.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't pay attention in class.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

You're right, adults are wrong


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Think bigger. Do more.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Start exercising or you'll look like me in seven years.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Stand up to people more


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Just do your homework idiot.


----------



## Polk3456 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's not hard work, it's consistent work.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I wouldn't have listened anyway.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Loner Leader said:


> It's not hard work, it's consistent work.


It's a marathon not a sprint can also be added to that.


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

just have fun. fuck everyone.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Your parents are intelligent, and have gathered a lot of experience, but that doesn't mean they're always right, even about the big things.

Don't get confirmed in the church. You think you're ready, but you're not, and that short course to prepare you for it is asinine. If you want to commit to your religion, you still have a lot to learn about it. Why don't you familiarise yourself with some classical theology? There are some pretty interesting religious philosophers who might get you thinking deeper about it.

By the way, the archdeacon who will confirm you will later get caught covering up for kiddy diddlers in his clergy. Might wanna come to your own conclusions about his spiritual authority.

Which reminds me, that child psychologist who wrote your favourite book on learning styles shot himself when he received a large lawsuit for allegedly also being a kiddy diddler. I'm only telling you these things because your optimistic worldview is overly simplistic, and you'll have to learn how to navigate uncomfortable complexities.

Swearing isn't a big deal. Maybe don't swear around people who mind it, but don't worry about the moral implications of using strong words. You'll feel silly when you realise it's all bullshit.

Don't try to be something you're not. It's okay to be introverted and to take your time thinking about things instead of trying to look like a wild spontaneous pixie. You'll find more people who appreciate your quiet intuition. You're about to get to know a girl called Jessica who's probably the most intelligent, contemplative person you'll have in your life for a good while. Treasure your friendship with her.

I should warn you that you're about to become acquainted with the social world of the internet soon. Don't be overwhelmed. Just be yourself and take it easy, or you'll go through a lot of dumb drama and be pretty embarrassed later.

You're going to come to suspect that you've inherited your dad's manic depression, and you'll be right, although these days it's called bipolar disorder. Don't worry, after your first full manic psychotic episode you'll be put on medications that stabilise you pretty well. Just remember if other people in your life go through psychosis, these times will pass, and things will be okay.

And for the love of Godzilla, take up a hard science when you're picking your high school subjects. Digital photography is fun and easy, but your school will list it as an alternative for your science requirement, and you'll regret this later when you realise sciences are worth knowing about but have to start from scratch at the tertiary level. Get acquainted with science while you're in high school, all the classes are so easy there's no reason to stick to safe subjects! Being a creative dreamer is not incompatible with scientific mentalities.

Oh, and sex isn't a big deal. You can stop feeling neurotic and terrified about it, and just enjoy your life in the meantime.


----------



## MediumBadWolf (Sep 16, 2015)

Wouldn't doing so cause a time paradox? I'd probably just keep my mouth shut lest I disappear like that picture from Back to the Future.


----------



## djekhradt (Sep 13, 2015)

•forget about the mistakes you've made because the past is not what you are now and the future doesn't matter (yet). you are a good person. being attracted to the same gender and acting on that attraction is not a sin just because some rules made up by a society that raised your society say it's wrong. literally, a sin is going against something you know to be true. don't deny your nature, but also never forget to consider/be considerate of the nature of others. everyone experiences life differently, but we all inhabit the same environment (the entire world) and that's why compassion is necessary. you probably already know this.
•delete your internet search history and browser cache regularly. i think your older sister has already found something there, you dummy. talk to her about it first, before she springs it on you (for me, it was around your next birthday and it made me feel so awkward in general. just be prepared for that confrontation. all lies surface at some point, or they become ghosts (refer to japanese ghost stories, you'll love them)).
•give math a chance. your grades will start to matter after middle school.
•make an effort to hang out with your school friends outside of school, but only try drugs if you really want to (and research the effects before making your decision, then delete your internet search history).
•postpone trying cigarettes for as long as possible please. cigarettes are an all-around bad idea.
•develop a regular sleep schedule. not just for getting to school on time (i know it's way too early, but), if you don't get enough sleep in general, you will die so young.
•practice sight-reading sheet music. you'll need it a lot later. what why are you getting so excited. what did you expect? you know you want to learn piano. just stop being lazy when it comes to things you're passionate about. (you need to learn to read before you can write)
•so keep playing the piano.
•and keep writing fiction.
•don't get a dog. you are not a dog person.


----------



## themaraudingtimelord (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't take yourself so seriously.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Keep doing what you're doing


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

You are 6 years younger than me.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

The structured, disciplined life you're having right now is actually good for you. So, stop whining.

Read (and more importantly, live) these two books, Walden and the Bhagavad Gita; they'll change the way you see everything.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Life is a journey, enjoy!

Frankly I don't think I would be where I am if I had tried to avoid the rough patches. If I hadn't gotten married at 18 to my ex wife, I wouldn't have 5 wonderful kids. If I hadn't had financial issues early on, I probably wouldn't have gotten the experience and help I needed to make that go away, and the confidence that I can rebuild that as needed. I might have suggested to myself going through financial peace university Financial Peace University - daveramsey.com and reading The Talent Code The Talent Code Maybe tell myself that sex isn't really ever 100% safe even with a condom, not that my 13 year old self would have listened. So in the end, I'd just have to settle with telling myself that life is a journey and to try to enjoy each step as much as you can while you still can.

Good article. Show Up, Power Up, Step Up: Is Stress Good for You?


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

"Those bangs are not flattering."


----------



## Ruane (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't worry, adulthood is better.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

"It doesn't get any better."


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 27, 2014)

"The hell are you doing?"


----------



## Mikros (Dec 13, 2013)

Just do your homework.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Stop being a whiny perfectionist. Perfection is not obtainable, and never will be. All you can do is live in the moment and always remember:

"There are other people's wills, and then there is *your* will."


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Alright I know this shit is tough for you right now. Hold on, it gets better, chill. 

Finish out 8th grade and try not to fail your classes. Go to high school and transfer just like you did(but try to fuck the girl in English class). Go to the next school take an extra Summer math class and DONT THROW THAT PARTY. Graduate. 

Take that year off even if you're a 5 star then go to community college. Average 50 if you can and then you're on your own. You'll have changed enough of your own fortune to continue without trouble or advice from dumb old kiwi. 

Peace God.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

you're like 13. all those other kids that are teasing you, are wankers and you will realize when you are older and no longer around them. don't make the wankers that don't know you, the reason you ignore the ones that are actually there for you. this is because, the friends who are there for you, will allow you to experience "moments" in high school which are so worth experiencing and just enjoying. things that you will remember for a lifetime, even if you don't realize it now. This is why high school is so important to some, because some are nostalgic people, who will cherish these moments till the end of their days. Remember that, so grab those people who are approaching you and ask them if they want to go somewhere and do something outside school and just hang out.

You owe them this. Because the friends who are there for you, will be there for you for years* like a decade now. and they won't let geographical boundaries from stopping contact you either, so don't worry about it. 

Don't worry about not being able to set up your own rock band, it's totally cool if people didn't see it's potential. Try and try again. Keep practicing your bass in the school band - come early to band class or at least practice the songs instead of relying on everything impromptu 'master creative bass skills' because, the people who are examining you don't see that you have been so creatively or masterfully improvising pieces, they just see a lack of preparation. Mainly because they are planners and teachers, but you will get this connection more later. 

Keep looking at MBTI, it will pay off, but don't think that this is a style or that you're 'emo', you are actually clinically depressed and need help, because people around you are rarely ever supporting you, especially family and the people at school (administrators and students alike). The school life will get better when you move out of the school in a year, the family life will get better when you move out of the house in another 4 years. Yeah *only four years*, Trust me.


----------



## SicIndigo (Feb 2, 2016)

I would say "Go for it!"


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

Actually, to my 13y-o self, the best advice I could give would've been ''learn about MBTI''.


----------



## LittleMermaid (Jul 24, 2014)

People are not as strong as they appear.

Couldn't do 5 words or less


----------



## Mzku (Nov 4, 2015)

well. i only came here on the premise of actually leaving my 13 year old self some *meaningful* advice. i wouldnt bother going back if i could only leave 5 words. kind of why i hate 'witty sayings' and catch phrases. the shit is situational at best. you dont limit us. to hell with your false advertising. :shocked:

anyways. my message would be:

"some people you're correct to be hard with. however, with some people its ok to be soft around. it is absolutely worth it to spend the effort investigating which kind of person you're dealing with, before "dealing with" them. and once you figure out which is which, trust in your results. also, women are completely into your confidence. tone that shit down. you can avoid the bad ones if you keep it to yourself. saves us both a fuckton of time.

later nerd~"


----------



## Pesimpy3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Discover who you are.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

Dont do it


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Practice your flute and be cute. :hellokitty:


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Writing shorthand makes you sound like a moron.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

dwelfusius said:


> Writing shorthand makes you sound like a moron.


hey how r u doin lol


----------



## Annzihana (Jan 29, 2016)

Don't stop studying at home.


----------



## Annzihana (Jan 29, 2016)

Eliotrope said:


> I'm 13 now.
> ...


Then you should take the opportunity to get some advice from this


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

keep wishing, they come true


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Buy bitcoin and don't leave it in mtgox.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Success is the best revenge.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Find better friends, stand up to yourself.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Leave the country - you will fucking love it.


----------



## NoWonder (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't try to be "normal"


----------



## xGx (Aug 3, 2011)

"Don't let your mother take you on that trip. Tell your father about it now".




Also, "get your eyebrows done by a professional, don't just pluck them yourself".


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

"Don't listen to me!"

Perfect paradox created :3


----------

